# problems with portable ice kit for HDS5



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

I purchased the portable ice kit from Cabelas for my HDS 5 and the first problem was that they didn't tell me I needed an adapter because the transducer it came with was for different models. So rather than sending it back I order the cable from LEI. Set it up and no power...hmmm ok Ill use an extra power cord thats for the HDS. Got power, cool! The charts load fine and all looks good but the sonar. So I figure I'll try it on a nearby lake thinking it will work better in the water but that didn't happen:rant: The sonar wont show bottom or mark anything and has a pattern of blank columns and then a column that looks like its trying to paint something but it's just distorted. Any ideas????


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Called Lowrance service yesterday and I had to go into the sonar install page and change the setting for a different transducer. Never said anything about that in the directions. Still have to test it on the water but the guy said it should work no problems!
FISHON!


----------

